# Omega Longbows



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Adding exotic woods and finish options would increase the price significantly, and my bows fit the lower budget niche. 

That said, there are plans to add some different cosmetic options going into 2016.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

The Omega original and the Imperial Kegan made for me both received many compliments on how they looked along with how they shot at my local shooting venues.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Arron said:


> The Omega original and the Imperial Kegan made for me both received many compliments on how they looked along with how they shot at my local shooting venues.


Same said for my daughter's Omega. It doesn't have the jewelry appeal, but the combination of stained wood sandwiched between black fiberglass can be beautiful, particularly combined with the elegant lines of both the profile of the bow itself, and the limb width tapers. It is true that it is a simple beauty, but that is kind of the point.

The other thing is, the Omega trademark is high performance value. If you start throwing in fancy exotic woods with intricate accents and what not, you start putting the bows into the range where that performance/value ratio diminishes. I think his bows would still compete with very expensive bows at even higher prices, but you'd no longer have the quite pleasant (and sometimes shocking) sensation of, "I paid 1/3 the price of this one, and it shoots way better."

Not a right or wrong thing, but rather, I believe, just a matter of what Kegan prefers to do. Whatever it is, I'm happy he does it.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

That's exactly why I bought one... no need for all the exotic woods, they don't buy me any performance.


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't think the deer or paper know the difference. If the bow is a shooter, than it's a keeper. Buying bows because they look cool, is not my game. I've been down this road, buying every hot bow I could. End result my 200.00 1964 Bear Grizzly shot just as accurately to me. May not win the beauty contest or the speed race but it helps the arrow get to where I want without busting my credit card.
I hope Kegan continues to make a bow that most can afford and take pleasure shooting. I wisk more bowyers were as commited to that. then maybe we'd have more traditional archers. How does anyone expect people to join and enjoy this sport if they are made to feel like they need a science experiment bow costing a mortage payment to be successful.


----------



## Chris Browning (Jan 28, 2015)

He let's you send him wood to work with if your prefer something prettier but also will sell them 40 bucks less and you can do your own high end finish. I think he fits a nice practical market (I'm saving for one!) And if you want different wood or finish that's an option too! Can't ask for more.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Could also just order a unfinished one and do whatever finish you like. Personally, I like the fact that I can repair my Omega with some sand paper and a rattle can (Black out Delta).  

I don't have to baby it much if I take it out into the woods.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I would get one of the unfinished models and stain the wood according to taste. Then a coat of good finish.
What do I know? I shoot a black metal riser with flat black carbon limbs- and like it.


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

There are TONS of bowyers who make beautiful bows and there are quite a few high performance bows on the market. A lot of it is expensive too. I'm no expert on the archery market but, as long as Kegan's business is profitable, I think he really hit on something because there aren't that many high performance, high quality bows at the kind of price he offers.


----------



## mrdimi (Jun 1, 2014)

Not sure what you mean by pretty but I've received compliments on my two toned Imperial. She shoots great and looks great IMO. Kegan seems to have found a niche which he'll hopefully be profitable in and I imagine as he establishes his business over the years he may branch out but really, his bows are great bang for the buck and can look very nice.


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

Granted, there are long bows prettier but at the end of the day the score or critter doesn't know the difference. Compared to other bows in a similar price range like the montana, no comparison. I've clocked them and the imperial is faster and a better/easier bow to shoot. If you miss with what looks like a high end bow you look that much more incompetent.


----------



## bubblehead (Feb 5, 2013)

I have one of his bows and personally I like the rustic look. I have several bows hanging on the wall from made from exotic woods and the Omega is what I shoot everyday. The animals don't seem to mind it.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Well like I'm reading here it's a rustic look, or his bows fit a niche. That's awesome, buy there are a lot of people myself included who want it all. Performance that is beautiful. Obviously that costs more, and guys are willing to pay for it. Now I'm not saying dump the current models, I'm just saying as an addition to the existing line. If you can have a bow that performs great, and shoots incredibly accurate why not have it look killer too??? We all know deep down we buy with our eyes. We drool over custom exotic woods.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

BTW I'm NOT a hunter, strictly a target shooter. I shoot trad as well as Oly recurve.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well like I'm reading here it's a rustic look, or his bows fit a niche. That's awesome, buy there are a lot of people myself included who want it all. Performance that is beautiful. Obviously that costs more, and guys are willing to pay for it. Now I'm not saying dump the current models, I'm just saying as an addition to the existing line. If you can have a bow that performs great, and shoots incredibly accurate why not have it look killer too??? We all know deep down we buy with our eyes. We drool over custom exotic woods.


I understand where you're coming from. I can only suggest that you can either see if he'll make you something, just for you, with wood you supply, or you buy something from somebody else. Try asking. I'd be interested to know how it goes


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Well he did say he has plans for the future for some different cosmetic options which IMHO is good news to hear!


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I wanted some mass for mine and I strongly dislike the look of oak so I sent him a piece of Ipe. I was very pleased with how it worked out.

If I order another I will likely send some phenolic.

-Grant


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah some phenolic would be nice, my last recurve had that and I really liked the looks and feel of the riser.


----------



## MikeG (May 17, 2014)

mrdimi said:


> Not sure what you mean by pretty but I've received compliments on my two toned Imperial. She shoots great and looks great IMO. Kegan seems to have found a niche which he'll hopefully be profitable in and I imagine as he establishes his business over the years he may branch out but really, his bows are great bang for the buck and can look very nice.


Very nice!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

grantmac said:


> If I order another I will likely send some phenolic.
> 
> -Grant


Please don't. I stopped using it because it wrecks my tools. Burned the bearings in my bandsaw after just three risers.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> Well like I'm reading here it's a rustic look, or his bows fit a niche. That's awesome, buy there are a lot of people myself included who want it all. Performance that is beautiful. Obviously that costs more, and guys are willing to pay for it. Now I'm not saying dump the current models, I'm just saying as an addition to the existing line. If you can have a bow that performs great, and shoots incredibly accurate why not have it look killer too??? We all know deep down we buy with our eyes. We drool over custom exotic woods.


Well, I get where you are coming from, but sadly I am an engineer so my nature is to override any visual appeal with performance and value considerations (hopefully there are other odd-balls out there as well...)

Second comment... your handle is Treestandsnyper and you don't hunt?


----------



## beerbudget (Feb 5, 2011)

mrdimi said:


> Not sure what you mean by pretty but I've received compliments on my two toned Imperial.
> View attachment 2208004


How did you get that two-toned look? It's really nice looking.


----------



## portablevcb (May 10, 2014)

I am also saving for one of Kegan's bows. I love that he does NOT use exotic woods. But, I'm also an engineer.  Function over form.

If you want 'show' there are plenty of other boyers out there.


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

A bow has to be the easiest thing in the world to put a decent finish on. If you don't have a problem with oak, an Omega Imperial can be made to look _really_ nice. Recent Imperials have glass running through the riser. Makes two tone staining trivial. Mask to line, stain, mask other side, stain - then polyurethane or whatever. Mine has about 20 coats of rub on poly, and the oak looks like it's under a layer of glass. There are plenty of pictures of finished Imperials on other threads here.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Norm, share some of yours, thanks.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

patrick2cents said:


> Well, I get where you are coming from, but sadly I am an engineer so my nature is to override any visual appeal with performance and value considerations (hopefully there are other odd-balls out there as well...)
> 
> Second comment... your handle is Treestandsnyper and you don't hunt?


Well I joined this forum back in early 2003, that's almost 12 years ago now. I used to hunt, but gave it up a few years ago. AT doesn't allow you to change your username without starting a whole new account, which I see no good point in doing at this time because I do buy and sell on here in the classifieds, and have perfect feedback as well as being a known member for 12 years now.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

It's always amazed me that AT would rather people create multiple accounts, than to just allow you to change your username. Like how hard would it be to allow a name change versus having endless user accounts.


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

Mathias said:


> Norm, share some of yours, thanks.


I posted a few shots back in January:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2392599&p=1072006984#post1072006984


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> It's always amazed me that AT would rather people create multiple accounts, than to just allow you to change your username. Like how hard would it be to allow a name change versus having endless user accounts.


Its probably for the same reason you don't want to start a new account- people recognize the handle after a time.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

A few comments...... I have finished many an Omega. Mostly Oak, one black locust, one paperstone, and one plum. I have shaped the grip area on almost all of them. With some time, and proper use of sandpaper working from course to finer grits, you can get the wood as perfect as you are willing, prior to applying the finish. They have all performed the same, regardless of material used in the riser. 

I have shot several fancier, higher priced longbows. None of them shot as fast. The Imperial has the smoothest after shot reaction out of any longbow I have ever shot. 

You can't get a Cadillac for the price of a Chevy. But you can put a big engine in the Chevy and leave the Cadillac in the dust. Some people are satisfied with the tricked out Chevy and there is little desire to emulate the Cadillac. That's basically the Omega motto.


----------



## Norm Koger (Sep 23, 2014)

Oak does have some pretty big pores, and it can take a while to fill them. But it only takes a few seconds to swipe a coat of any finish you care to name on something the size of an Imperial riser. We're not talking about backbreaking labor here. Eventually you can get a very smooth finish - but it does take a few more coats than some other woods.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Kegans bows are durable as well. I was practicing out of a tree stand earlier in the fall before the season and I shot a target and hit the lower limb on the rail of the stand. I cringed at first but upon inspection of the limb no damage. I love both of my omegas and likely will order a imperial in the future!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

I've never said I want a beautiful custom finish for under $400. I said simply that people, myself included would be willing to pay a premium price for that better finish.


----------



## p508 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hate to change the subject back to performance but at least Omegas are more interesting than 32 pages of turbonocks and ceramic limbs not to mention chrono readings and you can acttually believe what their maker says.

I have been shooting an Original for almost 3 years and have never had a vibration or noise issue but I use a padded loop string-12 strands of d97 with an addional 10 strands of B50 at the nock end- turns the bow into a ***** cat without affecting performance.


----------

